# Watchmen



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Any fans of Watchmen here? I love the graphic novel and Snyder's film almost as much.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Same! I saw the film before reading the book, and I think I also like them on the same level. Even though the film goes a bit of a different direction from the book, it works well for its medium


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Good to hear! I really don't get those graphic novel purists who complain about the movie, especially those who miss that alien squid thing so much. I thought the movie made a much better decision with the false Dr. Manhattan attack, the viewer can identify much better with that and it makes sense story-wise.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah to be honest, reading the book, I was surprised about the alien attack. But yeah I can't imagine this story working well as a film without changing the story. Especially the side-plot of the comic book within the book of the shipwrecked sailor [I think that's right? I haven't read it in years]. That's one example of awkward beats that wouldn't work on screen.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> Especially the side-plot of the comic book within the book of the shipwrecked sailor [I think that's right? I haven't read it in years]. That's one example of awkward beats that wouldn't work on screen.


I think they actually included this in the _ultimate cut_ but I was not interested in that overlong comic appeasement version. The theatric cut and the normal director's cut both work perfectly fine for me.

What were your favourite characters and scenes in the movie?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha tbh I love the whole ensemble! But I loved the Night Own/Silk Spectre romance, and I thought the plot twist reveal and mastermind villain was jaw dropping. I think Rorschach is my favorite because he is a more realistic Batman, like a guy whose crazy enough to be a noir-ish detective wearing a mask wouldn't live in a mansion and also be part of upper society. The red hair's a plus cuz as a redhead I always love seeing my neglected hair color in media.

From the movie, I think my favorite scenes were all of the Dr. Manhattan on Mars shots, the bleak Vietnam shots alluding to Apocalypse Now with the Wagner music, and the really gritty and grimy prison scenes.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> The red hair's a plus cuz as a redhead I always love seeing my neglected hair color in media.


This adds a whole new dimension to Rorschach's identity as misunderstood hero.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I truly love the graphic novel - I might even go as far as to deem it the greatest graphic novel of all time - but I haven't seen the movie, and I'm not going to. My brother is as much of a fan of the graphic novel as I am, and he said that when he watched the film, it was the only time in his life when he considered walking out of the hall before the film has ended. He thought that it didn't have any of the spirit of the original.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I think it is a bit interesting but I don´t like the message of blowing up a big city to create world peace. The only likeable character in the film is Rorschach and Malin Åkerman looks much better as a brunette than as a blond.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love the graphic novel but the film was alright to me.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I've read the graphic novel and seen the film, and I would have to say that in my experience of watching film adaptations, the movie did a great job in their interpretation. But I would watch the Director's Cut version.


----------



## k1hodgman (Sep 8, 2015)

I liked the Movie. But I _loved_ the pensive, introspective, dark emotional tone.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Recently watched the film and I think it was one of the worst movies I've seen in a very long time - the ending is particularly bad.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Though I enjoyed the film overall, two things stick in my mind as being particularly awful. One was the Nite Owl/Silk Spectre sex scene. I remember being genuinely surprised to subsequently find out that the director was married; I assumed he'd gained his knowledge from a limited collection of soft porn. The other was the hilariously clichéd choice of music. Montage of historical events? _The times they are a-changin'_. People in a graveyard in the rain? _Sound of silence_. Vietnam? _Ride of the Valkyries_.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

I love the comic book and the movie is quite good, I was pleasantly surprised as I was expecting it to be much worse. Just two things I did not like, the cliched selection of music (same as Nereffid) and the horrible casting of Matthew Goode as Ozymandias, he is a pretty good actor (really great in Stoker) but is not good for this role. I get that he is the smarter guy on Earth because of him and other characters saying so not because of his carácter or acting conveying it


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

tdc said:


> Recently watched the film and I think it was one of the worst movies I've seen in a very long time - the ending is particularly bad.


I concur.
*******


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

As far as comic book films and/or comic book inspired films, nothing beats the Mad Max franchise.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm curious that all the blue cock goes by without comment from the superhero movie fans, seemingly none from the packed out audience I saw it with, none from threads like this I find online.

I'd be happy to have it explained to me that the bulk of humanity now takes a more mature attitude to the naked form and my surprise brands me a throwback to the Porkys era, but I look at the rest of popular culture and even at the above mentioned typical soft-porn sex scene and it seems thats not the answer.

Were there really fanboys at the test screenings filling out feedback cards writing "needs more blue cock"?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> I'm curious that all the blue cock goes by without comment from the superhero movie fans, seemingly none from the packed out audience I saw it with, none from threads like this I find online.
> 
> I'd be happy to have it explained to me that the bulk of humanity now takes a more mature attitude to the naked form and my surprise brands me a throwback to the Porkys era, but I look at the rest of popular culture and even at the above mentioned typical soft-porn sex scene and it seems thats not the answer.
> 
> Were there really fanboys at the test screenings filling out feedback cards writing "needs more blue cock"?


"blue cock"? You lost me.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Morimur said:


> "blue cock"? You lost me.


A quick look online and I find this:

http://moviechopshop.com/2009/03/17...*-why-american-audiences-need-to-grow-the-up/

yeah, I know I'm bringing the tone of the discussion down, but my curiousity was piqued by the way this went without comment or reaction (out my way at least), which as i say would be encouraging, yet is still in contrast to most any other example of nudity in current popular culture.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I am rather neutral about the film. Best part being Pruit Igoe and Prophecies, clearly.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> I'm curious that all the blue cock goes by without comment from the superhero movie fans, seemingly none from the packed out audience I saw it with, none from threads like this I find online.
> 
> I'd be happy to have it explained to me that the bulk of humanity now takes a more mature attitude to the naked form and my surprise brands me a throwback to the Porkys era, but I look at the rest of popular culture and even at the above mentioned typical soft-porn sex scene and it seems thats not the answer.
> 
> Were there really fanboys at the test screenings filling out feedback cards writing "needs more blue cock"?


Hahaha, he's a naked man with blue skin, what else would you expect? Neutering him to look androgynous on screen just so the straight men in the crowd don't feel "uncomfortable" is silly. We're all adults here, a naked body is a naked body.


----------

